

Facebook hires Drop.io’s Sam Lessin, calls it an acquisition - rmah
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/29/facebook-drop-io-sam-lessin/

======
rmah
The article says that Facebook is shutting down drop.io and hiring the
founder. The terms aren't revealed but I find this very odd since drop.io has
raised nearly $8 mil so far. Anyone have any additional info?

------
chadp
crunchbase says they raised almost 10MM. So what do you think facebook paid
them? 15MM? 20MM? More?

~~~
cperciva
I'd guess less. This sounds to me like a "company is dying, founder starts
looking for a job, facebook throws a few dollars in the direction of the VCs
to make sure they don't cause any fuss" scenario.

